

Unicorns – Live stream your iPhone screen - johanbrook
https://unicorns.io/?ref=hn

======
Mithaldu
The demo portion is quite impressive. Not for the software of streaming your
phone, but for the fact that they implemented a full-on recording and playback
system for live streams with chat, which can even interact in limited ways
with input of users viewing a recording.

------
egosh
If you have to plug it into your computer for it to work it's not a unicorn
it's a 1 trick pony.

